# Getting over handling nerves



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiya

So I attempted to handle our Royal today, but I guess I'm just way too nervous! She's quick to curl her neck up in a strike pose whenever I get too close, but is fine with my partner, who can open the viv and she'll slither her way onto his hand no problem.

I'm such a wimp! She's only tiny, but I can't help but feel threatened when she looks ready to strike. Would a pair of gardening gloves help?! :blush:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Im against the gloves myself, I think they look a lot more threatening to the snake.

Is there anything you do differently to your partner? I think confidence is quite key, if you just go in the tank and take her out she doesnt really have time to do anything, but if your standing there going in, out, in, out debating whether to do it then shes got alot more time : victory:.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

My little corn does the same to my partner sometimes and it makes him jumpy but is fine with me. i just take the doors off the viv coz my partner is more relaxed knowing he can move his hand out of the way quicker if need be.Minty then seems to relax too.


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

It totally is a confidence thing. He'll go in, let her know he's there by putting a hand near her where she can see it and pick her up. I really do debate! It's probably terrifying the poor snake, which is the worst thing.

Would gloves really be that threatening? I just think I might be more likely to pick her up if I could soothe the slightly irrational fear I might be bitten.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Bats said:


> It totally is a confidence thing. He'll go in, let her know he's there by putting a hand near her where she can see it and pick her up. I really do debate! It's probably terrifying the poor snake, which is the worst thing.
> 
> Would gloves really be that threatening? I just think I might be more likely to pick her up if I could soothe the slightly irrational fear I might be bitten.


Try taking the doors off you will be surprised at how much more confident you will be knowing you can move your hand out quick. If she is tiny you will hardly feel a bite anyway it will not be much diff to a nettle sting. But the longer you leave it the more scared you will get tbh.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

The other thing you could do, is when you open the viv, put your hand straight in, palm down, and lightly cover your snake's head. Don't pin it down, but let it know your hand is there. Don't hesitate too much! This will make it feel secure and if it's in a "hide". You can then use your other hand to gently scoop the snake up. 

I can vouch that this technique works wonders, I have a slightly feisty hogg island cross boa, and whenever I opened her viv she "S'd" up on me, but when I used this technique (even when in shed) she was quite calm.

I have now got to the point where I can pick her up without having to do this, and she is OK and so I am! :no1:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, to put it simply the snake doesnt recognise you, or anyone else for that matter.

So if you just behave like your partner does, and go in with confidence and just lift the snake out then you shouldnt have any problems. The snake won't know that its you instead of your partner.

Gloves is purely up to you, I know some people use them. What I said is just my opinion, if it will help you calm down more then you dont lose anything by trying it out!

Good luck :2thumb:. Just remember, if its not aggressive towards him it shouldnt be towards you.


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

medusa0373 said:


> The other thing you could do, is when you open the viv, put your hand straight in, palm down, and lightly cover your snake's head.


Heh, that's the thing. I get a case of the heebyjeebies when she's S-ed. I don't think I could bring myself to cover her head. Pathetic, isn't it? I get annoyed at myself for being scared of her, when I know it's me making her nervous with all my :censor:ing about!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> The other thing you could do, is when you open the viv, put your hand straight in, palm down, and lightly cover your snake's head. Don't pin it down, but let it know your hand is there. Don't hesitate too much! This will make it feel secure and if it's in a "hide". You can then use your other hand to gently scoop the snake up.
> 
> I can vouch that this technique works wonders, I have a slightly feisty hogg island cross boa, and whenever I opened her viv she "S'd" up on me, but when I used this technique (even when in shed) she was quite calm.
> 
> I have now got to the point where I can pick her up without having to do this, and she is OK and so I am! :no1:


If I did that to my white-lipped I'd probably pull my hand out an ounce or two lighter.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

get a snake hook. If it snake is going to bite, its more likely going to happen when taking it out the viv/putting your hand in the viv.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why have something you are afraid of?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

HABU said:


> why have something you are afraid of?


Ask every new Mum ever.


----------



## GMann (Jun 10, 2008)

Bats said:


> Hiya
> 
> So I attempted to handle our Royal today, but I guess I'm just way too nervous! She's quick to curl her neck up in a strike pose whenever I get too close, but is fine with my partner, who can open the viv and she'll slither her way onto his hand no problem.
> 
> I'm such a wimp! She's only tiny, but I can't help but feel threatened when she looks ready to strike. Would a pair of gardening gloves help?! :blush:


Bats,

I have to say I was and to a certain extent still am just like this! My heart rate would go through the roof and I would umm and ahh, and faff about, and eventually not bother picking the snake up at all. Silly isn't it? A bite from a young corn would be about as painful as a small rodent sneezing on you! Yet I am still very wary.

I know some people really are apposed to gloves, and I totally understand why. But, I bought some very thin leather gloves, and I use the right one to pick my corn up, and immediately put him into my bare left hand, whereupon he is quite happy to mooch around completely relaxed, and I can continue to enjoy my little corn.

Most of the experts here will be shaking their heads in disbelief I am sure, but for a nervous handler, I found the glove an absolute must. Just one thing to remember, gently does it, the reduced "feel" that you have through the glove makes it easier to accidentally squeeze your snake too hard when picking it up out of the viv. I have not done it, but can see how easily it would be done.

Try the glove! Cheers, G.


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> Ask every new Mum ever.


Thankyou  Yes, I adore every last scale on her wriggly little body, but I just get nervous! 

And G - thankyou for the advice. I wouldn't choose a thick glove, just something to ease my absolutely silly fear of getting nipped! I'm not worried about holding her, it's just the picking up bit I seem to have issue with. I'm glad I'm not alone! : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree, GMann - if the glove gives you a little extra confidence then you're not stressing out the snake and making them more likely to bite you when you're umming and ahhing and wondering "can I pick it up" or not.

I use hooks for the same reason.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

When I got my royal I was wary of holding her too. 

I wore some latex gloves for handling, although it wouldnt of stopped a possible bite from 'hurting' it upped my confidence. I think it was just knowing there was something on my hands helped. I only had to wear them 3 or so times and I started getting her out without them.

Im now fine with her


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I was a bit iffy getting my first snake out then I got bit for faffing about! After my first bite I just don't care anymore! It stresses the snake out less if you are confident but gentle. I use a snake hook with my amazon tree boas as they are nippy little blighters and id rather not have several puncture wounds in my hands! Its not nice getting bitten but its not all that bad! I got bit by an adult royal and it stang for a couple of seconds and a bit of blood and that was it! Use gloves if you feel more comfortable doing so and build up your confidence gradually! or get a snake hook to get the snake out and then you can handle it and build up your confidence!


----------



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

If your partners ok picking her up try letting her slide from there hands onto yours once she`s outta the viv and looks settled. This`ll mean you dont have to actually scoop/pick her up out of the viv yourself. Did this with my sister who was also very nervous and it worked a treat.: victory:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bats said:


> Heh, that's the thing. I get a case of the heebyjeebies when she's S-ed. I don't think I could bring myself to cover her head. Pathetic, isn't it? I get annoyed at myself for being scared of her, when I know it's me making her nervous with all my :censor:ing about!


That's what I thought when I first did it with the hogg island cross, but it was fine. When I picked her up from Wohic, she hissed like a tea kettle, and gaped her mouth wide, didn't know a smallish snake could make so much noise!! Since I've gone in by covering her head first she has not so much as hissed.

Good luck anyway, I'm sure you will sort it :2thumb: If you are bitten you'll realise it doesn't hurt if she's small, though it will probably make you jump as they are quick little monkeys!!!



Sid.lola said:


> If I did that to my white-lipped I'd probably pull my hand out an ounce or two lighter.


LOL well the technique worked for me, I was told about it by someone at BJ Herps when I went to get my mice just after I'd picked up the hogg island cross from Wohic. He did say it worked for all snakes.... Perhaps for larger or really bitey snakes, covering their head with something else would work? Think I've seen people mention using towels or pillowcases with larger feisty beasts!

I also get a bit nervy about picking them up especially when they move quickly, but doing that has worked well for me as she seems to feel secure.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

After my first bite I just don't care anymore 
:lol2: as roewammi said, its the fear of the un-known! 
just dont hesitate, even if it bites (which i doubt it will!) it wouldnt really hurt much.
i did this with my first snake id open the viv and then faff about going to grab her then chickening out! in the end she'd start getting pissed with me and hiss, but i soon realised after watching someone more confident, if i simply did grab her straight away she was fine.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Pair of light gardening gloves will do the trick until you both get used to each other. I personally dont think gloves are scary to a snake, it still looks hand shaped. I have had snakes in the past that were too feisty to be handled without either using gloves or a snake hook. I personally dont get on with snake hooks so go for gloves. Of all the snakes I have had none have needed gloves to handle by the time they leave me. I think someone flinching at movement/strikes or standing there for ages worrying about handling the snake is what causes the issues in the first place. So stay calm and handle confidentaly. The covering the head does work but put a glove on first that way you have no worry of being hurt and do it. Eventually most snakes calm down and you can leave the gloves off and do the same thing. Plus also let the snake get used to the smell of your hands by removing gloves when they have calmed down out of the viv. Time and patience works wonders.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

My little Boa does this 2 and has worked out with my oh that is she hisses at her my girlfriend will leave her alone :lol2: so now she hisses wheneva the tank is opened


----------



## biteyaface (Feb 7, 2009)

HABU said:


> why have something you are afraid of?


Being afraid of something is a great reason to have it as a pet. You can learn more about the way it acts and get to watch it grow. Eventually you will lose your fear. Being nervous about handling a snake is not a good reason not to have one. Many people would argue against handling exotic animals. I've kept up to 40 tarantula's and have never, ever handled them. I'm not scared of them, but I have always been too nervous to pick them up. I don't have the same problem with snakes though. I'm fine with handling them.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

im scared of my cali king. my corns im fine with but zeus is totally different - snake with attitude.


----------



## lizdll (Aug 11, 2008)

well i was thinking about wearing a glove with my first royal cause he kept going for me but i still carried on + i think pratice makes it better he soon calmed down so did i but if it makes you feel better start with a glove so you both calm down it wont be long before you start thinking what were you worry about + will be enjoying the moment


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

just go in dont think about it and pick the snake up by the mid section fast and if he is bitey cover his head with a towel or somthin and i dont recomend gloves coz the snake will pick up the scent and get used to the gloves and not your hands


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking about wearing latex gloves as well, not because i am scared, but because my milk snake s:censor:s on me everytime i pick him up !


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm a bit like that with my little hatchling snake, she is so wriggly and it really annoys me, but my bigger snake is beutiful to handle, I can handle him all day.

Have you tried that actually?? have you handled an adult or a calmer one, this may give you the confidence to handle yours, and someone else said how about your OH picking the snake up, then letting the snake onto your hands and allowing you to take over??

Don't worry, your not alone! Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

biteyaface said:


> Being afraid of something is a great reason to have it as a pet. You can learn more about the way it acts and get to watch it grow. Eventually you will lose your fear. Being nervous about handling a snake is not a good reason not to have one. Many people would argue against handling exotic animals. I've kept up to 40 tarantula's and have never, ever handled them. I'm not scared of them, but I have always been too nervous to pick them up. I don't have the same problem with snakes though. I'm fine with handling them.


 
that's reasonable... as long as the person works on their unfounded fears it's a good and healthy thing...

i had a little burmese hatchling way back as a kid and my friend's mother was deathly afraid of it but after a while with me showing her that the little guy wasn't anything to fear, she ended up begging me to sell it to her... that was neat... true story.


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

I know someone that wore washing up gloves with a corn snake lol


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thehornycorny said:


> I know someone that wore washing up gloves with a corn snake lol


Thats beacause i was scared lol they were pink anyway so i guess they kinda looked like hands n i only had them on 5 mins before i took them off lol now i can pick him completly confident, it does help to feel you have a sort of barrier even though it wouldnt really help if they deiceded to bite.


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

ye make sure u got ur fairy liquid tho to help with that barrier!:lol2:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thehornycorny said:


> ye make sure u got ur fairy liquid tho to help with that barrier!:lol2:


:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Zoee said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Jonny_N said:


> [deleted the post]





Thehornycorny said:


> I know someone that wore washing up gloves with a corn snake lol


it does not matter if people wear gloves to help them get over being nervous to pick up and hold a snake ...the above coments are not needed on this section


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Did i say there was anything wrong with it I simply stated "I knew someone who wore washing up gloves while holding a corn snake"

Since it was related to this thread as people stated they used gloves to handle there snakes : victory:


Also just to clear things up the person who done it was zoee which is obvious since she said it...but it was a joke between us if you see anything that I said which is "negative" then please show me


----------

